# 250Rs Ac Upgrade



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

We have our 250rs on order with an upgraded AC. We went with a 15K BTU unit. Anyone have this set up? If so, does the 15k cool it down good?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

booze123 said:


> We have our 250rs on order with an upgraded AC. We went with a 15K BTU unit. Anyone have this set up? If so, does the 15k cool it down good?


We have an '09 250RS with the 13,5000BTU unit and its more than enough....


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> We have our 250rs on order with an upgraded AC. We went with a 15K BTU unit. Anyone have this set up? If so, does the 15k cool it down good?


Really depends on where you are camping, places up north or cooler climates many not require the larger unit. We just ordered a 250rs and got the 15,000 btu upgrade, I assume it will cool off quicker and maybe run less. We're having record heat down here where I'm located, so I am glad we got it. I was told it drew the same amperage as the 13,500 so it wouldnt cause more blown fuses with the 30amp power.


----------

